# LA Scoring Strings on sale for $999



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone. 

It's been a long day... I said I'd post the new demos and give details about LASS's sale price by today.... and I just made it under the wire. :D 

LASS will have a special *“Thank you for your patience”* pre-order sale for a few weeks until shipping starts (scheduled July 20th) and after that the price will go up to $1199. The MSRP is $1399, so even after the initial pre-order sale of $999 is over, LASS will still be available for 15% off. *We'll be taking orders starting Tuesday July 7th.*

LASS's new home is www.audiobro.com . That is where all the information and updates and LASS user forum is going to be from now on. If you have any questions in the meantime, you can email me at:

info [at] audiobro.com

I really want to thank you all for the overwhelming good-will, support and encouragement you have shown me... and for all the wonderful emails. And especially your patience. Like many of you, I'm a composer... and this whole “developer” thing is new to me... but it's coming together... 

So, head on over the www.audiobro.com and check out the new demos.

Aside from some of the new compositional demos, of particular interest will probably be the new “Cellos Spic and A.R.T script Explained” demo as well as the “LASS Real Legato Layers Explained” demo. These are “naked” demos (settle down Ned :wink: )... nothing to hide behind, but they probably give you the kind of detailed information many of you have been asking for. There will be more audio demos posted in the next week or so as well as some video demos. 

Many of you from Europe have contacted me regarding customs and VAT. Each country is different so if you have any VAT/Customs concerns, just email me at:

order [at] audiobro.com.

Have a great July Fourth weekend!!!! 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2009)

PS.... please beta test the site... since you guys are there :D


----------



## bryla (Jul 3, 2009)

!!! Great !!! Love the demos and congratulations


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 3, 2009)

Finally! This is exciting...Congratulations, Andrew! 
The demos sound very very good-site looks,functions great as well.

This is going to be fun watching this become a huge success.


----------



## madbulk (Jul 3, 2009)

Glad I'm still awake, if barely.
Congrats Andrew. All wicked-awesome. Very best of luck with it.


----------



## dogforester (Jul 3, 2009)

OMFG :shock: 

Congratulations on a stunning library Andrew, The ART tools sounds amazing. 

P.S
If I could marry you, I would.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Let me know if the demos tke long to load... and any weird browser specific anomalies. 

heh... my life has turned into "testing"..


----------



## dogforester (Jul 3, 2009)

On the website by the way, the demos won't load in my firefox, could be just me though, worked fine in internet explorer.


----------



## scottbuckley (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm in love.

Website works like a charm - no problems on my end (using Firefox).


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2009)

dogforester @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> On the website by the way, the demos won't load in my firefox, could be just me though, worked fine in internet explorer.



Yeah... we're finding that too.... thanks dogforester.

It loads eventually, but from the bottom up :roll:


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 3, 2009)

Colin's new demo is really nice. It's a treat to hear people doing counterpoint in this modern style. Craig's demo makes me feel sexy inside.

Good work AK best of luck.

I am beered out off to bed before I say something silly.


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 3, 2009)

Thonex @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> dogforester @ Fri Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > On the website by the way, the demos won't load in my firefox, could be just me though, worked fine in internet explorer.
> ...



odd-works well on ffox here.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations!

I am very impressed by the demos.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Thanks for sharing Andrew. It works flawlessly in latest version of Firefox on MAC. It might be a good idea to have a "download mp3" button, so people can enjoy/analyze on their own systems. Love it.



Thanks bro!!! Good idea. BTW.. my wife loves the TH site. I showed it to her as a "good example of a developer's site". 

Cheers,

AK


----------



## tripit (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice demos, really sounds great Andrew. So far site works great here Safari.


----------



## Garlu (Jul 4, 2009)

Wooooooooow!

This is awesome!!! Congrats!

Nice demos. Can´t wait to install this in my computer!

All the best Andrew,

Garlu.

PS. The website is working without problems in safari so far.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 4, 2009)

andrew, i emailed you a couple of times ages ago before figuring out how to join the site. i have been holding for this as a solution to stepping up my mock-ups and based on the very few demos i am glad i did. but to be honest 1 demo is usually enough to tell whether a library is going to be suitable.

i will be 1st in line on the 7th.

well done on an extremely thoughtful, flexible and well produced library.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 4, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! (I hope this gets censored haha). Andrew I'm more than surprised! AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Andrew,

Thanks for sharing. I couldn't make the demo page work on firefox 3.0.11 and it also didn't work for me on google chrome. Works fine on internet explorer.
Will update firefox to 3.5 to see if that makes any difference.

Edit: it works fine on firefox on my laptop, but not on the newest firefox on my main computer, but probably I miss something of have set something wrong, but that's from my side so ignore my message that it ain't working


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds great! Colin... I assume that choir is the real deal? 

I'll be heading over on the 7th and place my order


----------



## Jaap (Jul 4, 2009)

Thonex,

Some of the strings in the legato demo were quite out of tune. Was that done on purpose and can you correct that tuning within LASS?


----------



## Stevie (Jul 4, 2009)

Btw, the site works perfectly in Opera 10 beta


----------



## Przemek K. (Jul 4, 2009)

!!!!!!!! Man, I'm blown away o/~ >8o This is just freakin' stunning.
I hope this lib will be also available at bestservice.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 4, 2009)

Jaap @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Thonex,
> 
> Some of the strings in the legato demo were quite out of tune. Was that done on purpose and can you correct that tuning within LASS?



Since I am up late I'll answer for Andrew for the moment till he can give a definitive answer on his demo. Lass has the ability to be tuned or detuned to varying degrees. The library as designed was not meant to be perfectly in tune as a real string section is never perfectly in tune. To have perfectly tuned samples would have meant a homogenous sounding library. Only Andrew can tell you how much if any of the variable detuning he used in the legato demo.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 4, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Jaap @ Sat Jul 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex,
> ...



Cheers Craig. I like that it is not perfectly tuned, but till a certain degree of course. On the demo there were some lines that really was a bit too much and allthough I like realism, I don't want realism from an "amateur" orchestra, but I am 100% sure that will not be the case, but will wait for Thonex to see till what degree things can be tuned etc.


----------



## groove (Jul 4, 2009)

Andrew,

Web site works fine here with FFox on Mac PPC G5 !

LASS sounds great I'll place my order end of next week wen back to my studio.

Thanks for this promising new Library great work 

BTW : If someone around you is able to handle Flash it could be easier than the Quicktime application for reading audio...

Stephane


----------



## Stevie (Jul 4, 2009)

groove @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> BTW : If someone around you is able to handle Flash it could be easier than the Quicktime application for reading audio...



It would definitely be more platform independent. Maybe some folks
are also using Linux. Best thing would be an additional download link for 
the mp3 too. So everyone can decide what fits him/her best.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 4, 2009)

> Many of you from Europe have contacted me regarding customs and VAT. Each country is different so if you have any VAT/Customs concerns, just email me at:



oh! i just saw this after emailing you with my concerns. sorry - i am sure you have this covered.


----------



## groove (Jul 4, 2009)

I Forgot !

The price is great and you hold on your word for a special offer this is great !!
thank you Andrew  o-[][]-o o/~


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 4, 2009)

SOUNDS FANTLASSTIC!!!

Make the page one big BUY button, man!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jul 4, 2009)

Fantastic news and demos Andrew & team. I'm really looking forward to working with this library. Well done again!

~Chris


----------



## Hal (Jul 4, 2009)

yiiiiha FInally.
Congratulations o-[][]-o


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 4, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Jaap @ Sat Jul 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex,
> ...



Craig, I like your demo the best. Great harmonies and string arrangement. 

Andrew, I tip my hat to you. Your demo of the legato was especially impressive. I really think you nailed the sound, especially the variations in slight tunings found in real strings. Really great. And your price is very fair. I wish you all the success with this fine library.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 4, 2009)

At LASST


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 4, 2009)

Wonderful - I'll see you on the 7th with CC info.


Rob


----------



## Camus (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

I knew why I said I don´t need any demos: now I have to stop working, go on vacation or something like this to bridge the time til shipping........

Wonderful work !

The site works well.
There´s only one thing not working: 

the "express-download-it-all-now" - button is missing

best and thanks

Camus


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Andrew!! o-[][]-o LASS sounds like a truly stunning and revolutionizing string library. 8) It has the most beautiful sampled string sound I have heard in a long, long time. ½ a century to be precise :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey awesome sound....Just wanted to ask if you need Kontakt (what version) for this or if it comes with a player of its own (its not in the minimum system requirements)

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Reegs (Jul 4, 2009)

Absolutely marvelous!!!!!
Wonderful work, Andrew


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 4, 2009)

Phenomenal! :shock:


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds great  Once I get a new rig, this is first on my list of things to buy! Congrats on a fantastic product!


----------



## Elfen (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow! The Legato/Divisi demonstration is mind-blowing. >8o


----------



## Olias (Jul 4, 2009)

How does LASS sound doing faster lyrical stuff?

(Because everything else I've heard from it now sounds fantastic.)


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 4, 2009)

Andrew - CONGRATULATIONS!!

And a tip o' the hat to the demo creators as well.

So the 'buy' button will be working on July 7th... "anticipa-a-a-a-tion...."

-Peter


----------



## JBacal (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice work! I really like the sound of the individual divisi legato layers.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the kind words. I've been working on this for about 18 months (all by myself -- but with the best group of beta tester guys I could ever ask for). So getting to this point is a massive weight off my shoulders. I have to say that all the kind words and emails really did make a big difference on an emotional level while developing this library. It kind of made me feel like I wanted to do my best for the "home team". Thanks again. o 


We'll be updating the demo portion of the site for better multi platform support. Probably a link to the actual mp3. 

I'll try to answer all the questions...

@ Jaap,

The legato tuning can often be improved by tuning the actual zone of the culprit note. There are over 50,000 samples in this library (most of which are legato intervals of some type or other) and most of the offending out-of-tune notes have been dealt with already. Some people are more sensitive to that than others -- sometimes it's a matter of degrees. Personally, I've found that when everything is "too" perfect, it sounds less human. As LASS matures, these types of issues (or any other for that matter) will be worked on.

@ Przemek K.

Thanks Przemek K. for the kind words. I never approached Best Service because a good developer friend of mine did that for me. In a nutshell, they had heard of LASS and were not interested because it's too close to VSL's functionality and they are a big VSL dealer. The positive side is that you'll be able to get it cheaper through me (even if you're oversees) because there is no middle man.

@ Nickie

Thanks Nickie o 

@ Olias

It does faster lyrical stuff very well. Staggering the divisis really helps with the natural "smearing" of string players when doing faster lyrical lines.

I'll be posting another demo that has some subtle runs in it the the next week or so.

Since people are contacting me me for purchasing, I just want to remind people of the recommended system requirements.

*Minimum System Requirements:*
• Mac OS 10.4.x, G4 1.4 GHz or Intel® Core™ Duo 1.66 GHz, 1GB RAM
• Windows XP or Windows Vista (32 bit), Pentium or Athlon 1.4 GHz, 1GB RAM
• 300MB free disc space, 40GB for complete installation, DVD drive
*
Recommended System Requirements:*
It is recommend to spread LASS across 2 computers (you get 2 installs when buying a LASS license). Even if your computer is very fast with a lot of RAM, on a full arrangement and heavily layered parts, you may run into polyphony issues or DFD glitches. Remember LASS is really 5 libraries in 1 (first chair, 1/4 A, 1/4 B, 1/2 C, and full mix). LASS was developed for the professional composer/arranger that wants to get the most expressive range out of their setup, and if you really want to take advantage of all the divisis, I recommend a 2 computer setup. Otherwise, you can use the full mix patches (which still sound great) but you are not getting the full flexibility that LASS was predicated upon. 

Thanks again guys.

Andrew K


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 4, 2009)

When you are making videos please make some videos demonstrating the "intelligence" of the scripting. Are these passages being played by like 10 different violin 1 patches or one intelligent patch like "the trumpet"? Would love a capture of the midi controller also to see the collaboration between them.


----------



## garylionelli (Jul 4, 2009)

Jaap @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Thonex,
> 
> Some of the strings in the legato demo were quite out of tune. Was that done on purpose and can you correct that tuning within LASS?



From my perspective, the tuning was just right; it added immensely to the realism. Funny thing is every time I work with live strings after having had my head buried in perfectly tuned samples for 2 months, my first thought at the recording session is OMG they're a little out of tune! And after about 10 minutes I realize it's all fine. LASS sounds closer to live strings than anything I've heard to date, it's all very exciting. (Jaap, I'm not at all saying this has anything to do with your perception of it, it's just my view on it  )

VSL has some out of tune presets wit their strings, but I haven't ever been able to integrate them to my liking. 

Can't wait to start working with these up close. Fabulous, over-the-top work Andrew!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2009)

Daniel James @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Hey awesome sound....Just wanted to ask if you need Kontakt (what version) for this or if it comes with a player of its own (its not in the minimum system requirements)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan



It will come with the new K3.5 Kontakt Player. K3.5 (the non Player version) will be a free upgrade for people who already have K3. If you don't have K3, there are various upgrade paths: K2 to K3.5, LASS K3.5 Player to K3.5.

But this reminds me of something I need to post on the site.

*I highly recommend that anyone who purchases LASS to use Kontakt 3.5 *(not the Player version per se) because all helper scripts and will only be available for editing in K3.5. Further more, I intend on having LASS be a "Living Library".. whereby... as I tweak scripts and add features, they will be posted on the LASS private forum for download. K3.5 Player will not be able to install new scripts in patches... so for the best support and to be able to edit the programs... *it is highly recommended that you use K3.5 (and not just K3.5 Player)*.

Thanks,

Andrew K


----------



## Jaap (Jul 4, 2009)

Thonex,

Thank you very much for answering  First of all I really love the demo's and the sound. Amazing achievement and a big congratulations for that.

I am really considering as many here purchasing LASS, but the hearing the tuning scared me a bit. It is good to know that most of them are addressed or can be tuned.
Don't get me wrong, I really like that it is not one brick of sound like the other libraries, since this individual sound and tuning will give a nice good realistic character, but what I hear on the examples is a bit too much for me, which is maybe personal of course. 
When the individual sections are playing it is the strongest and it gets much better when all divisis are playing. My concern is that when you write seperate lines for the divisis it gets a bit "out of hand" (exaggerating here, but I think you understand what I mean).

Would it be possible to hear maybe some more "naked" legato strings (just a scale being played or something)?

Thanks!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 4, 2009)

Andrew, you have raised the bar here for expressiveness with string samples. In the demos, "reality" goes in and out for me but I do not care about that anyway. Somehow you managed to get a lot of air into the sound without making it overly ambient, which is VERY impressive. And of course, the spiccato scripting is brilliant, and AFAIK, totally unique.

The tuning is just fine. As you may know, some of Kirk's strings have Human Pitch Correction, which I use all the time, because it makes the sound more warm and human. So I think your tuning choices are very aesthetically wise..

This is a tremendous achievement and I am sure all your hard work is going to pay off. Personally I am going to have to wait for a decent project to amortize the purchase but it certainly is on my list near the very top

Congratulations and I wish you mega sales.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2009)

Jaap @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Thonex,
> 
> Thank you very much for answering  First of all I really love the demo's and the sound. Amazing achievement and a big congratulations for that.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jaap!!

Regarding demos... I'll be posting more in the days and weeks to come. Maye I'll be able to incorprorate something like you requested into one of the demos.

Thanks,

Andrew K


----------



## Justus (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Andrew!
I'm quite blown away by the sound!!!


----------



## garylionelli (Jul 4, 2009)

deleted a duplicate post...


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 4, 2009)

Colin's new demo is awesome! Move over TJ. 8) That part near the middle where the choir drops out and you can hear the cellos is quite real sounding. Also the A.R.T. script is really impressive.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jul 4, 2009)

Andrew, 

Much respect to you!! The spiccato in the A.R.T. section is absolutely the best thing I've heard for that type of articulation. In a class of its own without a doubt, and even though I haven't played it yet, I can tell that your methodology is going hugely aid a composer's workflow and efficiency. Fantastic!


I'm in line.

O


----------



## Jaap (Jul 4, 2009)

Thonex @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Thanks Jaap!!
> 
> Regarding demos... I'll be posting more in the days and weeks to come. Maye I'll be able to incorprorate something like you requested into one of the demos.
> 
> ...



Thanks for considering it Andrew, looking forward to hear the other demos.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 4, 2009)

Really super job, Thonex. Humanity reigns in the demos, the spiccato stuff sounds particularly awesome..

I don't know how much room ambience is recorded onto the samples...is there a possibility of ( if there is not already) a completely reverb-less demo?

Fair pricing too. I will be putting myself out to stud immediately to raise cash.

Well done. Congraulations and much success.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds like a great all-comprehensive string library!

Loved the two tutorial demos where everything is exposed.

Congratulations Andrew and team for the wonderful work and may you have a lot of sales.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 4, 2009)

Amazing sound. I was excited to hear how big it can get in "Xolotl" as well as the warm sound of the other demos. Congratulations on this achievement. I have a bunch of stuff going on eBay on Monday to raise funds.


----------



## Przemek K. (Jul 4, 2009)

" Thanks Przemek K. for the kind words. I never approached Best Service because a good developer friend of mine did that for me. In a nutshell, they had heard of LASS and were not interested because it's too close to VSL's functionality and they are a big VSL dealer. The positive side is that you'll be able to get it cheaper through me (even if you're oversees) because there is no middle man."

Thanks for clarifying this Andrew. And now I'm off to the demo section again


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 4, 2009)

Im wondering if there will be any hi-res d-loadable demos at some point?
No doubt this is a amazing library, but having purchased 2 major string libs already this year, im wondering wheter i really need LASS or not immediatly.

Would be kewl to have something to dload and bring back to the studio.

Anyway, grats on a job extremely well done, and all the best of luck (which has nothing do to with it i guess) with the release.


----------



## Lex (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats...and cant wait to get it..

aLex


----------



## tgfoo (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats Andrew. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Camus (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

like NYC Composer has already asked: how much ER/IRs did you you guys use for the demos? A dry version of your Legato-tutorial would be great.

But thanks for "shooting" the IRs of the recording room. I hope these ER/IR-stuff will be available for other programs like Spacedesigner in Logic or Altiverb too.
It would be of a great advantage to tweak other libs to the same room. 

Another question: the A.R.T. seems to be like a arp-tool. Did I understand that right? So that means, it has to be synced to hosttempo which also means to better use this within e.g. Logic rather than using in a stand alone setup (refering to A.R.T. only)? Syncing stand alones to the host tempo of the DAW Computer is sometimes not very reliable. 
Or is it more like a very sophisticated round robin type of tool. Or both?

best


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll help out here,

I have imported the IRs into Altiverb in Logic and used them on my demo.

The A.R.T tool is both RR and is somewhat like an ARP tool so however you sync best is optimum.


----------



## Camus (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Craig,

I already was looking up the manual for the IR part and found the information on page 45 (it was already there! "my stupid mouth...") 
Ok that´s cool. Seems that Andrew really has evrything in mind that might come up - he´s a real professional


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 4, 2009)

Amazing job Andrew!

I always admired the fact that, aside from your busy scoring carreer, you were putting so much energy into learning K scripting.
It really paid off, some of the things I heard are unsurpassed.

Touchdown! =o


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 4, 2009)

Ton's 'o fun.

Credit card sits in the corner glowing, awaiting its appointed time. 


.


----------



## scottbuckley (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to say, listening again this morning - that the demos of Andrew actually demonstrating the library himself are the big winners for me - if I had any doubts, those blew them away with 4 tons of intellectual dynamite.

And thanks for making it a small DVD case - Im sure the rest of us guys in Australia and Europe are relieved for a smaller shipping cost...

-s


----------



## Pietro (Jul 4, 2009)

Um nice strings

(or was it yesterday?)

Give me more demos, and the video tutorial, and I'm sold. Totally.

- Piotr


----------



## dannthr (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry, Andrew, I wanted to get LASS but instead I'm saving up for this shirt:


----------



## Justus (Jul 4, 2009)

Camus @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> how much ER/IRs did you you guys use for the demos? A dry version of your Legato-tutorial would be great.



+1
Will these request never end? :lol:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 4, 2009)

dannthr @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Sorry, Andrew, I wanted to get LASS but instead I'm saving up for this shirt:



thank god the shipping is free.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 4, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> dannthr @ Sat Jul 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Andrew, I wanted to get LASS but instead I'm saving up for this shirt:
> ...


Quite important factor in so far, as shipping insurance would surely add another two or three LASSes :D


----------



## MacQ (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,

First off, love the sound. The spicatto stuff especially is so tight, and I really appreciate that level of detail.

However, as mentioned, the tuning is ... pretty rough in places. Violins B Legato (1:18) in the layered legato demo, as well as the 8 violins legato ... that is some of the sloppiest tuning I've ever heard. Can this be fixed?

~Stu


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2009)

MacQ @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First off, love the sound. The spicatto stuff especially is so tight, and I really appreciate that level of detail.
> 
> ...



Hi Stu,

Glad you liked the sound and the spiccato cellos.

Re: tuning. One of my biggest problems with some other string libraries is the almost over-tuned sound that can sound sterile and synthetic. Now, I did do a fair amount of non destructive tuning in LASS.. and I think I caught the worst offenders. However since this is a new library I'll be the first to say there is always room for improvement. I've mentioned it before, I intend on this library to be a "Living Library" whereby it evolves with time.. with new patches, new scripts, new features, and tighter tuning if there is a need. 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dogforester (Jul 4, 2009)

Thonex just make sure your ''living library'' doesn't become self aware like in the documentry ''Terminator 2 ''. ~o)


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 4, 2009)

Andrew, amazing job with this library. It's the first time I can breath easy about my string parts.

And I can't get over Collin O'Malley's artistry. 

Looking forward to shipping date!
Mahlon


----------



## lydianchromaticconcept (Jul 4, 2009)

i'm amazed.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2009)

Mahlon @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> And I can't get over Collin O'Malley's artistry.



Yeah... Colin's artistry operates at a lot of levels. His attention to detail is amazing... both in programming midi parts and in arranging. The on top of that he just writes beautiful music.


----------



## tripit (Jul 5, 2009)

Andrew, any chance to hear the sords and maybe some of the other articulations by themselves when you get to making more demos?


----------



## hbuus (Jul 5, 2009)

Thonex, what an achievement this is, and what a lot of hard work it must have been for you.
I hope you will make a lot of money from this library - you deserve it!
Wish I could afford it, 'cause I'd love to play with it.
Maybe later this year


----------



## TARI (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations Andrew!!
LASS is an amazing library and the demos rock. I wish you the best of luck, although I am sure you won't need it.

Waiting to click buy button! :D


----------



## Pietro (Jul 5, 2009)

One more demo request - so far we can only hear the library playing either legato or staccato. I'd like to hear how it all sticks together when writing a more complex melodic lines - with legato connected to staccato and such. Possibly a fast one. 

- Piotr


----------



## IvanP (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd like to see how it can handle arpeggiando as well, do you think it's possible to do a quick demo? 

I don't want to open a can of worms, but I recently listened to Colin's Astoria demo on his personal site...the thrills at the beggining sound like the ones in Fair Lass...I assume that's Lass strings, but what about the rest? The strings do sound incredible...can anyone confirm if that's Lass strings as well?


----------



## Toxeen (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm blown away. ART is superbly featured and performed and supports the way to go down getting even more organic phrases/figures/emotions. No doubt, this IS a great library in itself. Great work Thonex!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jul 5, 2009)

Ivan, 

The Cliffs of Astoria piece is live with an orchestra in Nashville, so no sampled strings. However it was written initially using LASS. LASS can get very close to this type of phrasing and expression. 

Just a quick explanation on some of the tuning questions that have surfaced. On the exposed layered violins legato demo, I used a fair amount of portamento transitions - where the player slides into the note. Andrew's patches are programmed so you can control the speed of the portamento transition. It's really brilliant for creating a touch of lyrical imperfection that brings things to life in context (I use this all over the Reverie demo). If you solo up many of the lines in Reverie they will not sound perfectly tuned because of the nature of the port transitions. Adding what I'll call "musical" imperfection is an option LASS gives you. You definitely aren't stuck with it. The regular legato intervals are naturally tighter. I suspect everyone will end up using both. 

Colin


----------



## IvanP (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you, Colin, it was too good to be true


----------



## Justus (Jul 5, 2009)

Andrew, are there plans to make LASS available at Try-Sound.com?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 5, 2009)

Justus @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> Andrew, are there plans to make LASS available at Try-Sound.com?



Hi Justus,

Try Sound is an option only for libraries being sold through Best Service. A good fiend of mine in Germany approached Best Service regarding LASS, and basically, Best Service said LASS was too too similar to VSL and since they are big VSL distributors, they would not distribute LASS.

But, that's ok. I'm able to sell LASS substantially cheaper on line (directly) than if is was sold through a distributor.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Justus (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks, Andrew!
The guys from Bestservice don't know what they're missing! 8)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations Andrew,

You did it all alone and delivered! 

Good luck!


----------



## tradivoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Andrew congratulations, this is a brilliantly designed and great product... I can't get it right now, but definitely something on my to-get list...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 5, 2009)

Justus wrote:



> Thanks, Andrew!
> The guys from Bestservice don't know what they're missing! Cool



Yes they do. (So does VSL.) Bestservice simply decided what side of the toast was buttered for themselves at this time. VSL is protecting their market. I would do the same if I was either of them. 

Eventually this will change. Just as you can purchase Final Cut Pro from an Avid dealer or Logic from a (formerly) Digidesign dealer. As acceptance of the new status quo shifts (namely the existence and gravitas of LASS) then you will see more companies that handle VSL carry LASS. 

Pretty much normal business condition - shifting markets due to the existence of a new main player. 

Congrats Andrew, you're making waves - all generated from your own home. 


.


----------



## clonewar (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, absolutely beautiful!

Nice VO work on the demos too Andrew..


----------



## nikolas (Jul 5, 2009)

Andrew,

You knew this before the new page was up, or before demos were posted but: I'M SOLD! WOW!

And, you know what? Recently I got K3 (to use Orange Tree Samples mainly). Now I will buy a second (lighter) computer, to use LASS more successfully! YAY!


----------



## Chrislight (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations Andrò   §e   §e   §e   §e	   §e
   §e   §e   §e    §e   §e   §e   §e   §e   §e   §e   §e   §e


----------



## Thonex (Jul 5, 2009)

Chrislight @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> Congratulations Andrew! I know you have put your heart and soul in this library and thankfully the "baby" is about to be born. :D I wish you the greatest success!



Thanks Chris,

LASS is about to be born... and I'll try to raise her the best I can.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Niah (Jul 5, 2009)

Thonex,

Sorry if this has been mentioned already but will there be an option to download LASS?

Personally I think it would be a much more convenient option for european costumers.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 5, 2009)

Niah @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> Thonex,
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned already but will there be an option to download LASS?
> 
> Personally I think it would be a much more convenient option for european costumers.


Yeah, downloading this beauty would be a really really nice option!


----------



## Pietro (Jul 5, 2009)

Niah @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> an option to download LASS?
> 
> Personally I think it would be a much more convenient option for european costumers.



Downloading this baby even at high speed would take just as long as shipping from US, I think.

- Piotr


----------



## castaliamusic (Jul 5, 2009)

PolarBear @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> Niah @ Sun Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex,
> ...




+1


----------



## Stevie (Jul 5, 2009)

Pietro @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> Downloading this baby even at high speed would take just as long as shipping from US, I think.
> 
> - Piotr



That greatly depends on your speed.


----------



## lydianchromaticconcept (Jul 5, 2009)

Been reading over the LASS user guide. I love how all the patches are consistent across violins, violas, etc. I do love my EWQLSO, but it really annoys me how they are NOT sampled/named identically across instruments. I'm really looking forward to this library.


----------



## Niah (Jul 5, 2009)

Pietro @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> Niah @ Sun Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> > an option to download LASS?
> ...



I really doubt it :mrgreen: 

but even if that would be the case I don't care, it's not a speed factor it's that to me personally it's alot more convenient, safe, cheaper and secure and I guess to some folks as well


----------



## lydianchromaticconcept (Jul 5, 2009)

also, quick question and suggestion.

does the "key" (C maj/Amin) of trills have to be set for a whole sequence. or can we change it quickly with keyswitches?

i think it might be good to offer a few different scale options for trills. esp. the 4 diminished scales (octatonic) and harmonic and melodic minor.


----------



## nikolas (Jul 5, 2009)

I do love my DVDs, manufactured in a factory, personally, than a download link, which might break... or get lost after a while... Homemade DVDs last a few years...

Then again a download option would allow for LASS to "start" shipping on Tuesday, when the store opens. (And the servers go broke, in a few minutes)... :D


----------



## Stevie (Jul 5, 2009)

I also prefer the manufactured DVDs. but I think there are a lot of ppl willing to dl it and
don't care for box.


----------



## nikolas (Jul 5, 2009)

Marketing shows that both options are better than a single option.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 5, 2009)

Absolutely


----------



## Thonex (Jul 5, 2009)

lydianchromaticconcept @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> also, quick question and suggestion.
> 
> does the "key" (C maj/Amin) of trills have to be set for a whole sequence. or can we change it quickly with keyswitches?
> 
> i think it might be good to offer a few different scale options for trills. esp. the 4 diminished scales (octatonic) and harmonic and melodic minor.



All trill keys are switchable on the fly in real-time.

I can't remember if I covered this in the PDF, but there is also a Key Switch to make all trills major or minor.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## lydianchromaticconcept (Jul 5, 2009)

Thonex @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> lydianchromaticconcept @ Sun Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> > also, quick question and suggestion.
> ...



ok. that'll do. but it would be cool to have those other scales as an update down the road. i liked the idea of playing a chord and having it do the correct trills on each note.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 5, 2009)

nikolas @ Sun Jul 05 said:


> I do love my DVDs, manufactured in a factory, personally, than a download link, which might break... or get lost after a while... Homemade DVDs last a few years...
> 
> Then again a download option would allow for LASS to "start" shipping on Tuesday, when the store opens. (And the servers go broke, in a few minutes)... :D



Agree 100%


----------



## scottbuckley (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but I find a bookcase full of sexy library boxes & DVD cases very attractive.


----------



## Garlu (Jul 6, 2009)

Hannesdm @ Mon Jul 06 said:


> Another request: would it be possible to post a demo+MIDI-file? So we can see what's going on. It's also a great way of learning to use the new library.



+1


----------



## synth1pro (Jul 6, 2009)

This is my first post - Hi Everyone! :D 

I'd like to 2nd the request for a Sord demo if at all possible. If LASS sounds great in this area it would be really useful because my main library, VSL, doesn't seem to fair so well with the mutes. Admittedly I don't have Appass2, which has a very rich sound as opposed to a more Hollywood sweet quality that I'd hope for. 

Also, will the international shipping options (UK here) be available on 7th July? I sent an email request for this as per the instructions but I haven't heard back as of yet...


----------



## synthetic (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a palette of solid wood GS3 boxes left over. If anyone wants one of those to write "LASS" on the side, please let me know.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 6, 2009)

synth1pro @ Mon Jul 06 said:


> This is my first post - Hi Everyone! :D
> 
> I'd like to 2nd the request for a Sord demo if at all possible. If LASS sounds great in this area it would be really useful because my main library, VSL, doesn't seem to fair so well with the mutes. Admittedly I don't have Appass2, which has a very rich sound as opposed to a more Hollywood sweet quality that I'd hope for.
> 
> Also, will the international shipping options (UK here) be available on 7th July? I sent an email request for this as per the instructions but I haven't heard back as of yet...



Hi Synthpro,

A sordino demo is a good idea, because the LASS sordinos are one of it's other big strengths. I'm a little slammed right now with the launch.. so I'll get to it when I can.

Regarding emails. Just when trough all my emails and they've all been answered. Try emailing me again.. thanks for your suggestion.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jul 6, 2009)

I really LOVE the LASS sordinos. Probably one of my favorite things about the library. I've told Andrew I think these are getting overlooked. We need a blinking SORDINO light on the LASS website. 

Colin


----------



## tripit (Jul 6, 2009)

Colin O'Malley @ Mon Jul 06 said:


> I really LOVE the LASS sordinos. Probably one of my favorite things about the library. I've told Andrew I think these are getting overlooked. We need a blinking SORDINO light on the LASS website.
> 
> Colin


Great to hear... I think sords in general have been lacking. I've been on a mission looking for great sords for a long, long time. VSL hasn't really cut it for me, and my favorite sounding, the SI sords, don't have the legato etc.


----------



## tripit (Jul 6, 2009)

Thonex @ Mon Jul 06 said:


> tripit @ Mon Jul 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin O'Malley @ Mon Jul 06 said:
> ...



I look forward to using them. And if you get a chance to make them legato, that would be fantastic. Sords are probably my favorite of all string articulations.


----------



## synth1pro (Jul 6, 2009)

Thonex @ Mon Jul 06 said:


> Yeah, LASS sordios are (IMO) going to be quite popular. But they are not legato... yet. 8)
> 
> 
> There *may* be plans to release a full divisi sordino legato/portamento upgrade later this summer... early fall. 8)
> ...




This would be a great addition to the library - full divisi and legato: Cool! 8) 

In the meantime I can't wait to check out any new demos as they become available... Think I'll head back over to the site now for another listen! :D


----------



## rJames (Jul 6, 2009)

Andrew,
I haven't read this entire thread and hope I"m not asking an answered question.

How much of this library has to be loaded entirely into RAM as opposed to DFD?

For instance I assume you have some short notes that are time stretchable, etc.

Thanks.

Not that I"m anxious, but what time does your online sales office open? Could you please give that to me in Pacific Daylight Savings Time reference?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 6, 2009)

rJames @ Mon Jul 06 said:


> Andrew,
> I haven't read this entire thread and hope I"m not asking an answered question.
> 
> How much of this library has to be loaded entirely into RAM as opposed to DFD?
> ...



Hi Rjames,

None of the library has to be loaded into RAM. Everything is DFD except the "Speed" Patches.

If you look at the patch chart, all legato patches are DFD unless they have the word "Speed" in them. If it says "Speed P+G", that means that both the portamentos and the glisses are loaded into RAM and their speed is 100% controllable with CC83. These patches are the most RAM hungry. When it says "Spead P" that means just the portamentos are in RAM. To save RAM, I also created patches that are Medium and Fast... this applies to the portamentos and glissandos. There isn't really a need to speed up the legatos because those were played clean.

"_For instance I assume you have some short notes that are time stretchable, etc._"

All the short articulations can be made "shorter" with CC1 (using envelopes). CC1 (mod wheel) shortens the duration of the note the more you ride it. This is useful (for example) if you are using the ART script and and you want to reduce the 
sample build-up or rapid passages.

It wouldn't be hard to program patches in Time Machine mode to control their duration. Did you have something specific in mind?

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## rJames (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, something specific. But since I have not delved into programming or sampling strings like you have, I don't know if its possible.

I always wished that I could have short notes that were the duration of a 16th note or a quarter note. It would have both an attack and the natural slowing down of the bow that would happen if the violins were not playing legato.

The note would not be spicc nor stack but a short note with a natural bowing included in it.

I mentioned to you at NAMM that I love the sound that the up and down strokes that SI gives me even though, as you mentioned, a good player should have both up and down sounding similar if not the same.

I'm sure that your various legato types will be just fine.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Andrew, you and your team did an awesome job! I am amazed and blown away!
Hope you will sell f*cking lots of it!!! ... so you can raise even more "children" :D


----------



## Markus S (Jul 7, 2009)

VERY impressive, best legato in a section I have heard so far. Repetitions are very good, too. Love that it's Kontakt. Great achievement. Must have. 

PS : I guess the subdivision of the sections into individual phrases/voices makes the difference here.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been clicking the audiobro website so often, I think my mouse is going to explode!!! I guess we have to wait for West Coast time... :roll: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 7, 2009)

> I've been clicking the audiobro website so often, I think my mouse is going to explode!!! I guess we have to wait for West Coast time..


.

it's silly isn't it? i have been pretending the reason i want to get a copy soon is so i can install and have a little play before i go on holiday in a week. i am totally above this sort of excitement. i'm a professional. it is merely a tool. nothing to get excited about.

i need a lie down.


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 7, 2009)

Site was updated: LASS store opens NOON L.A. time.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 7, 2009)

stevenson-again @ Tue Jul 07 said:


> > I've been clicking the audiobro website so often, I think my mouse is going to explode!!! I guess we have to wait for West Coast time..
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Especially since the site says it won't ship before around July 20th... :wink:


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2009)

stevenson-again @ Tue Jul 07 said:


> > I've been clicking the audiobro website so often, I think my mouse is going to explode!!! I guess we have to wait for West Coast time..
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Hi Stevenson  

Just to be clear, ( I know you said "pretending" ), but this is a pre order and the shipping will commence around the week of July 20th. I know you probably know this because I've written that all over the place on the site :lol: but I just want to reiterate it so you don't get upset if you don't get it in a week... because it won't have shipped by then.

Cheers,

Andrew K

[Edit] ohh... Simon beat me to it.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 7, 2009)

> Just to be clear, ( I know you said "pretending" ), but this is a pre order and the shipping will commence around the week of July 20th. I know you probably know this because I've written that all over the place on the site but I just want to reiterate it so you don't get upset if you don't get it in a week... because it won't have shipped by then.



i probably did read but ignored because after all i am professional and not excited and why should that matter?...hmmmmmmmm.....

i'll order it first thing and if it doesn't start shipping until after the 20th it is no biggy - it just means it'll come while i am away. i WILL want it by the 1st of august which is when i will be getting stuck into autumns big project. but that would leave nearly 2 weeks for it to turn up. chances are that should be fine.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you sure LASS will be released July 20?

It seems Kontakt Player 3.5 is taking ages and it has been continuously delayed.

Is LASS depeding on the KP3.5 release?

Is July 20 the release date for sure?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 7, 2009)

BTW, I'm shocked that the media is not making a bigger deal of this. IMHO, this is much important than that other event in LA today... :wink:

PS: I hear a sealed advanced copy of LASS is already on sale on Ebay for 2999!


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 7, 2009)

well i have parted with money. am i the first?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 7, 2009)

Canadian ca-ching here! 8)


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 7, 2009)

hey if i am the first, do i get to blow out the candles?

there should be a special prize - like a free foot rub or something.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 7, 2009)

Unfortunately I hit my PayPal limit so I have to wait a few days. Dooh


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 7, 2009)

Sale recorded by PayPal at* Jul. 7, 2009 12:06:32 PDT*

And I doubt if I was the first. 

.


----------



## karmastudio (Jul 7, 2009)

0oD 

7 jul 2009 21:04:43 CEST

hehehe


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 7, 2009)

Waited till 12:18 to avoid server meltdown.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 7, 2009)

July 7 12:21


----------



## bluejay (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, ordered my copy but I think I was behind you guys.


----------



## Garlu (Jul 7, 2009)

I have just paid my copy!!! Hehehe. 

I am getting nervous!!!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 7, 2009)

Any chances of hearing something with fast legato?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Jul 07 said:


> Any chances of hearing something with fast legato?



Yeah.. I'm sure I can do something. Just a little slammed at the moment. Let me get through the next few days. 

Thanks Guy.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 8, 2009)

> Just a little slammed at the moment. Let me get through the next few days.



i'll bet you are...poor bugger.

this is quite an interesting and novel experience. here we have a developer as part of a community getting feedback and support for a product. it's created a unique atmosphere and generated it's own excitement aside from any considerations of worth. it's almost like an episode of the waltons...

i was sold by colin's demo, but i was in the market for a string library anyway. i have been very impressed by the EW demos and considered going down that route, but i was also impressed by certain things in vienna libs. i needed an alternative and LASS popped up. this is an excellent solution for me - terrific sounding, flexible and able to integrate into my existing libs. plus having hung on to my old lib for so long i am not in the quandry of having a decent library but coveting LASS. it's going to turn up at a good time too - my big project for autumn is a fantasy adventure series. i can try out all my JW chops and really stretch myself with this library.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jul 8, 2009)

Order placed. :D


----------



## Thonex (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Guys (and ladies),

Thanks for all your support an the kind words!!

You guys are the best!!




stevenson-again @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> i needed an alternative and LASS popped up. this is an excellent solution for me - terrific sounding, flexible and able to integrate into my existing libs.



Thanks Stevenson-again,

One of the stongest suits for LASS is its ability to blend with other libraries without "taking over". This is because of the smaller divisi section. If you are happy with a cue, but you want to give it a little more of a legato edge, you can call up a 1/4 divisi legato patch and it will add "that" legato sound without cannibalizing the string sound you already have.

Thanks again everyone!!!

Cheers


Andrew K


----------



## nikolas (Jul 8, 2009)

Just a public note to Andrew: I'm still sorting out some tax issues, and this is the only reason I've not placed a (pre)order yet! Please await to hear from me and my paypal account in a few days at most! :D


----------



## Thonex (Jul 8, 2009)

nikolas @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> Just a public note to Andrew: I'm still sorting out some tax issues, and this is the only reason I've not placed a (pre)order yet! Please await to hear from me and my paypal account in a few days at most! :D



No worries mate. No rush.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 8, 2009)

Nikolas, I don't understand your tax issues, unless it works very differently in the UK from Denmark. I will order at the $999 price from the US - maybe that includes a small 5% tax or something. I can't be bothered with trying to get those 5% back by sending forms back and forth etc. So.. when the package arrives here in Denmark one or two things happen: 1) I will be forced to pay 25% VAT on arrival, in which case I have now paid my taxes to the tax authorities here, and I will be able to subtract that amount from my sales tax amount. 2) I will receive the package without having to pay VAT. In this case I will then not be able to subtract those 25% when doing my VAT calculations. So... the outcome is exactly the same. I assume it works the same way in the UK?


----------



## synth1pro (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Nikolas! Really looking forward to working with this library :D


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 8, 2009)

> but I'm also buying the license for $999 and this should be taxed from customs (only it won't).
> 
> I am looking to get back the 19% VAT I will pay, or not pay it all (which is $200 it's not an unreasonable amount to want back), the customs are already 'taken care of'.



no mate - i am certain that is not right. i looked it up and actually have been invovled with a few incorrect VAT charges in my time. but i double checked on this occasion as well. certainly you will not pay VAT on the license for the software. you only pay VAT on the replacement cost of the DVDs - around €25 (and possibly the cost of shipping). i have bought plenty of samples from the states and that was the case then as well.

there is bound to be a website for the customs rules for the country you are in - but most of them across europe will be very similar. HMRC was what i referred to.

it's worth checking out. how much stuff have you bought and downloaded? did you pay VAT on that? the stuff that is on the DVD is the same thing.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 8, 2009)

I sincerely hope there is at least another bunch of demos (best: showing only LASS in string arrangements) before the pre-ordering ends... any chance this will happen, Andrew?


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 8, 2009)

Personally, one of the best selling points for LASS is that it has become the go-to string library for all the beta testers -- composers whose work I much respect.

When very good composers uniformly find LASS to be an excellent solution to real-world string scoring needs, that's a hefty argument in favor of "buy now".

-Peter


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh tax for LA accounts! Damn you Arnold.

Anyway I would like to know two things:

1) For the spicatto demo, Andrew were you just holding down one chord?

2) For Reverie in G - what is the delightful choir sample?

PS Yes my new avatar is Beethoven #9 wearing a Rangers jersey


----------



## Pietro (Jul 8, 2009)

You can get a lot of other stuff for a thousand bucks, but I'm hoping Andrew will provide some new demos so I could explain myself, why not the other stuff.

Nikolas, contact Thonex about shipping to Europe, he promissed a solution for european customers (me being one of them most probably).

- Piotr


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jul 8, 2009)

Mike, 

For the "Reverie in G" demo I recorded 3 sopranos triple tracked. Andrew is a bit lazy and was unable to get LA Scoring Choir edited/programmed in time for my demo. Very inconsiderate of him, don't you think?

Colin


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow that is indeed quite rude isn't it?

Anyway Colin I must admit that this one of the few pieces that I have heard that I will throw on my ipod for leisure listening, excellent artistry. 

I am quite interested in the library - just waiting on some video demos, hopefully they arrive before the sale is over.

Well done to everyone.


----------



## hbuus (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand why there is a bit of a negative focus on the price of this new library. 

SISS is $995 also, and LASS will apparently be giving you more (diff. section sizes, unique advanced scripting). Also, LASS is solo strings, chamber strings and orchestral strings combined - all in one package.

To me the price do not seem unfair.
As a hobby user, I just wish I could afford it myself!

/Henrik


----------



## synthetic (Jul 8, 2009)

Colin O'Malley @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> For the "Reverie in G" demo I recorded 3 sopranos triple tracked. Andrew is a bit lazy and was unable to get LA Scoring Choir edited/programmed in time for my demo. Very inconsiderate of him, don't you think?



That was just mean.  


But oh, how I wish it were true.


----------



## Hannesdm (Jul 8, 2009)

mikebarry @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> Anyway Colin I must admit that this one of the few pieces that I have heard that I will throw on my ipod for leisure listening, excellent artistry.
> 
> I am quite interested in the library - just waiting on some video demos, hopefully they arrive before the sale is over.



Double quote!

That piece is amazing! Also, I'm not having the feeling I'm listening to samples. I hope I can get them to sound as real as Colin (and the other betatesters) did..!

Also curious to see the vids!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 8, 2009)

Pietro @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> You can get a lot of other stuff for a thousand bucks, but I'm hoping Andrew will provide some new demos so I could explain myself, why not the other stuff.



Hi Pietro,

I understand you concerns.

However, I can't think of another library that offers: 

First Chair strings: full real legato of legato, port and gliss with 100% control of portamento and glissando speed.

1/4 Divisi section : full real legato of legato, port and gliss with 100% control of portamento and glissando speed.

another 1/4 divisi section: full real legato of legato, port and gliss with 100% control of portamento and glissando speed.

another 1/2 divisi section:: full real legato of legato, port and gliss with 100% control of portamento and glissando speed.

and a full mix combined section: full real legato of legato, port and gliss with 100% control of portamento and glissando speed.

... all for $999. Do you?

Not to mention the spics, stacs, trems, trills, sordinos, harmonics, pizzicartos, and other things like a different approach to x-faded patches avoid the x-fade buildup common in other libraries and the ART script etc.

Legato patches (anyone who's attempted to program them know how labor intensive it is to do) are a different bread of patch.

If you were to parcel this library out and price it according to already existing libraries, LASS would run about $2500 to $4500. But I understand. $999 is not "cheep", but I think it's* very *reasonably priced... (at least I hope it is).

Thanks,

Andrew K


----------



## nikolas (Jul 8, 2009)

Pietro: I know and have contacted Andrew, long before LASS was released! :D:D


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Andrew...I am asking this here so others may benefit from the info. But is there a way to determine if the California Post production sales tax exemption of 6.25% is still in effect? When I enter my zip code, and it recognizes it as California...PayPal automatically applies the near 10% sales tax. But as you know, purchases made for Post Production use in California qualify for a deduciton at the time of sale of 6.25% *off* the sales tax. Unless that expired this year or something. Not sure. 



> RTC section 6378, Teleproduction and Postproduction Services, provides for a partial exemption from the state general fund portion of the sales and use tax for qualified sales and purchases for teleproduction and postproduction service equipment. Qualifying sales and purchases are still subject to the statewide local tax rate, plus any applicable district taxes. For more details, see Regulation 1532.



Here is a brief PDF from the CA Board of Equalization which explains the tax exemption. 
http://www.boe.ca.gov/news/pdf/SNrtchng.pdf

And this PDF has the form the buyer must fill out (Page eight) and the seller keeps a copy for their tax filings. 

http://www.boe.ca.gov/pdf/reg1532.pdf

As if you don't have enough to do :wink:...is there a way for you to check with the Board of Equalization and see if this still applies to your product? And if it does, perhaps there can be a way for CA residents to do what we need to do (send in proper form or something) to get the tax exemption...instead of PayPal just automatically calculating the regular CA tax rate for CA billing zip codes.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 8, 2009)

Brian Ralston @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> Hey Andrew...I am asking this here so others may benefit from the info. But is there a way to determine if the California Post production sales tax exemption of 5.25% is still in effect? When I enter my zip code, and it recognizes it as California...PayPal automatically applies the near 10% sales tax. But as you know, purchases made for Post Production use in California qualify for a deduciton at the time of sale of 5.25% off the sales tax. Unless that expired this year or something. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Brian,

Thanks for asking. This is already covered at the store... look at the bottom here:

http://audiobro.com/html/store.html

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful. And, now I must investigate why I did not see that to begin with? Perhaps in my excited anticipation....yeah...that is it. :wink: 

thanks Andrew!


----------



## rJames (Jul 8, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> Pietro @ Wed Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a lot of other stuff for a thousand bucks, but I'm hoping Andrew will provide some new demos so I could explain myself, why not the other stuff.
> ...



Jeez, kind of defensive aren't we?

A couple of reasons would suffice!


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 8, 2009)

> eez, kind of defensive aren't we?
> 
> A couple of reasons would suffice!



thonex isn't a 'regular' developer. he is (more-or-less) one of 'us' and if i were him i would feel somewhat sensitive about any implication that i was being mercenary. considering the amount of work that is involved, and considering too that he is primarily a composer - this would have involved a lot more work and care than were it to have been done for himself alone.

the value of this library will lie in its flexibility and that is a hard thing to get across...it's not merely 'great sounding'...and the question was asked!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 8, 2009)

rJames @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> Jeez, kind of defensive aren't we?
> 
> A couple of reasons would suffice!



no no.. I wasn't trying to be defensive.. sorry if it came off that way. Just explaining something that's not readily obvious perhaps. 1 legato patch is a ton of work. 60+ legato patches is (not including their 200 derivatives) is.. well... 60 times the work. I don't know whatever possessed me to do that many :lol: but they're necessary.


----------



## rJames (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry, from now on I'll use smileys when I'm kidding. 

I was just highlighting the fact that only one or two of those reasons was reason enough.

I've paid $400 at least a couple of times for percussion instruments where maybe just a few of the patches get much use.

Going back to my cave now...


----------



## nikolas (Jul 8, 2009)

rJames @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> Sorry, from now on I'll use smileys when I'm kidding.


You should you know!

You never know when someone is kidding on the Net. I mean really, just get back to your cave, ok?

>8o :lol: :x :roll: :twisted: :evil: :cry:  :o :shock: >8o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2009)

rJames @ Wed Jul 08 said:


> Jeez, kind of defensive aren't we?
> 
> A couple of reasons would suffice!



I think he's just answering the question.


----------



## Revson (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Thonex, 

While reading this thread I had the notion to click over to your site (and at the very least, hover my pointer tantalizingly over the "buy" button), so I paged up the thread to one of your posts and found...no link to your site? Have you thought maybe to retire that damn little bug in favor of a signature with a discreet link to your product? 

You never know when someone might have talked themselves into affording the library, at which point the sale becomes a bit like an impulse purchase (and impulses do come and go...).


----------



## Thonex (Jul 9, 2009)

Revson @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> Hey Thonex,
> 
> While reading this thread I had the notion to click over to your site (and at the very least, hover my pointer tantalizingly over the "buy" button), so I paged up the thread to one of your posts and found...no link to your site? Have you thought maybe to retire that damn little bug in favor of a signature with a discreet link to your product?
> 
> You never know when someone might have talked themselves into affording the library, at which point the sale becomes a bit like an impulse purchase (and impulses do come and go...).



good point Revson!!!

I added it to my sig.

Thanks for the idea!!!

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Hannesdm (Jul 9, 2009)

Thonex,

I was wondering, is it possible to combine a full section patch with a divisi patch (playing the same note)? Or will this create phasing issues?

H.


----------



## Pietro (Jul 9, 2009)

I do not doubt. The concept is convincing, Andy.

I'm planning to spend some money on libraries anyway, but would love to hear more demos, to justify the purchase of your strings instead of percussion or electronic stuff for example, because on my current budget, I cannot afford both.

Your strings would most probably allow me for some more personal (and orchestrational) development, which is of a most importance, while for example drums or synths - developing a selling modern sound, which is important as well, but probably not as important to me personally.

It's a matter of demos now. I like legatos and staccatos already, but don't know much about the middle - how these two work together in more complex melodic lines.

Would be great to hear this. Thanks 

- Piotr


----------



## mathis (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

fantastic demos you have, I'm just worried about a little harsh high-end and a little lack of body. Both is very possibly coming through mp3 compression so I would love to hear the demos uncompressed. Why not put another download button no the site with the original wav file?

Bests,
- Mathis


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 9, 2009)

I think $999 is on ok price. Unfortunately I can't justify that cost right now, and around the time I can justify that cost it will be $1299 - go figure :D


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 9, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> I think $999 is on ok price. Unfortunately I can't justify that cost right now, and around the time I can justify that cost it will be $1299 - go figure :D



Ahhh, .. I am not alone!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## sevaels (Jul 9, 2009)

Justus @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Thu Jul 09 said:
> 
> 
> > I think $999 is on ok price. Unfortunately I can't justify that cost right now, and around the time I can justify that cost it will be $1299 - go figure :D
> ...




Wow.... :roll:


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 9, 2009)

Christian & Waywyn,

I really would like to hear what you guys could do with LASS. Can’t you put it on a credit card - even if you can’t pay the whole thing off in a month? 

The amount you end up paying ($1299 or so) will certainly be more than the $999 plus a month or two worth of interest. You might want to pencil it out and see what’s in your personal best i_nterest_. 

.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 9, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> I think $999 is on ok price. Unfortunately I can't justify that cost right now, and around the time I can justify that cost it will be $1299 - go figure :D



Hi Christian,

Where did you get $1299?

After shipping starts it will only go up to $1199. 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I can't afford this right now with college loans up the rear. 

But it is definitely a *very* reasonable price.


----------



## sevaels (Jul 9, 2009)

Well put Niah and Evan...

29% is amazing!


----------



## Hannesdm (Jul 9, 2009)

I think they were joking when they asked for a groupbuy...!


----------



## Justus (Jul 9, 2009)

Hannesdm @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> I think they were joking when they asked for a groupbuy...!



Finally!
Thanks, Hannesdm!


----------



## Niah (Jul 9, 2009)

for the love of ... use the freaking smiles !!!

that's how wars begin

:mrgreen: =o o/~ o-[][]-o


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 9, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> Christian & Waywyn,
> 
> I really would like to hear what you guys could do with LASS. Can’t you put it on a credit card - even if you can’t pay the whole thing off in a month?
> 
> ...



Hey Jack, this honors me kinda, that you are curious what we might pull out of this beast ... but life, food and rent goes first


----------



## Stevie (Jul 9, 2009)

You could eat the booklet and the box. Should suffice for at least 2 days


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 9, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Thu Jul 09 said:
> 
> 
> > I think $999 is on ok price. Unfortunately I can't justify that cost right now, and around the time I can justify that cost it will be $1299 - go figure :D
> ...



Hi, sorry... $1399 was the figure I was refering to (i.e. the regular price)

Point is that $999 is quite a chunk, but within reason... a price I could see myself paying under other circumstances. But at $1399 it starts to slip away for my part... However I imagine that most potential buyers will be getting it at the $999 price, so I don't think the price it will end up costing will hurt you too much.


----------



## nikolas (Jul 9, 2009)

I just wish to point out that the original "TFYP" sale was "only" 25% and it was brought down to 29% (roughly), so less than a thousand bucks! 

$1000 roughly is also a rent for many people (in my case is two months rent for my studio! :D), but I've justified my sanity over money in this case! :D No, really, I'm just not using strings anymore, because I feel they are not sufficiently good in what I'd like to do with them. I'm spoiled and LASS seems to cover all bullet points in my shopping list... So, it's no brainer!


----------



## Pietro (Jul 9, 2009)

nikolas @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> $1000 roughly is also a rent for many people (in my case is two months rent for my studio! :D



It's 5 months here :D. I don't live on my own yet, though. Maybe because I tend to spend the money on libraries instead .

- Piotr


----------



## nikolas (Jul 9, 2009)

It's time to move to Polland then. And I would have Pietro to play with (Piano+Percussion! What a concert it would be)


----------



## Pietro (Jul 9, 2009)

nikolas @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> It's time to move to Poland then. And I would have Pietro to play with (Piano+Percussion! What a concert it would be)



Your wife's a pianist, my girlfriend is a percussionist, we could perform Bartok's sonata for two pianos and percussion (for two). What a team could that be! :D 

- Piotr


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 9, 2009)

Stevie @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> You could eat the booklet and the box. Should be suffice for at least 2 days



*LOOOL*


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 9, 2009)

Pietro @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> nikolas @ Thu Jul 09 said:
> 
> 
> > It's time to move to Poland then. And I would have Pietro to play with (Piano+Percussion! What a concert it would be)
> ...



I just saw this performed live by the TSO the other week with Emmanuel Ax- 

AWESOME. It was couple with Bartok's Dance Suite which also kicked ass.


----------



## nikolas (Jul 9, 2009)

People,

You do realise that the release of LASS has created a great atmosphere, right? I don't remember very recently when vi was such a happy place to post to! :D

Pietro,

This could be awesome! hmm... Maybe arrange it for some concerts in Greece and Poland?


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 10, 2009)

This has got to be the most impressive library I have ever heard. Ever. And I'm old. 

VSL is vast, everything you need. 

EWQL has great samples and mic placement capability with Play. 

Symphobia has great groupings, clusters, and rips. 

But this seems to have just stunning capacity, and if the demos are any indication, it's one of the most user friendly and flexible libraries ever for creating great strings. I don't even make orchestral music, am broke, and I'm tempted to buy it anyway!


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 10, 2009)

Andrew,

I'm probably going to buy it anyway, but can you add some more violas and cello demos? Preferably not too wet.


----------



## groove (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

I have sent a mail to : [email protected] but didn't get any answer...so I'm trying here just before hitting the "buy" button to order from France 

If I don't get any answer then I'll buy it from your web store and trust that you'll do what's necessary.

thanks and looking forward.

stephane


----------



## Thonex (Jul 10, 2009)

groove @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I have sent a mail to : [email protected] but didn't get any answer...so I'm trying here just before hitting the "buy" button to order from France
> 
> ...


Hi Stephane,

I responded just now... sorry.. somehow your email slipped by me.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## bluejay (Jul 10, 2009)

nikolas @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> People,
> 
> You do realise that the release of LASS has created a great atmosphere, right? I don't remember very recently when vi was such a happy place to post to! :D



Well said Nikolas! It is great to see so much postive activity on here.


----------



## groove (Jul 10, 2009)

Pushed the buy button today...now waiting in the line for the baby !
o/~


----------



## tripit (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Andrew,
I'm just trying to reconfigure all my slaves. Thanks a lot....I had to go and buy some more hard drives >8o :lol: 

I'm trying to get an idea of how many instances of K3 beta I'm going to need to cover most if not all the library. I know this is relative to the user, but maybe you or one of the beta guys can chime in here. What is typical LASS usage in your template? 
Thanks.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 10, 2009)

On my 8 core I can load pretty much insane amounts of the library. Rendering is a bit more tricky. I can render the jazz piece you may have heard in one pass and that included, winds in K3.5 also. There were other instruments which played fine in Logic at the same time and are not an issue. I have played lots of staccs and spiccs with no problems. Where there can be a potential problem is loads of legato layers played at the same time. I am trying to avoid turning on my other comps during the hot summer months and so far am successful but you can get intense enough with it that clicks can sometimes become an issue on one machine. I foresee a time when this is resolved as we remember the amount of clicks early versions of QLSO, QLSC had in Kontakt and early versions of Play. Those libs now preform well. This is certainly in better shape then when those libs were released from my perspective.

Hope this helps.

btw my piece contained on Vis, Vas, and Vcs the following approach
solo instrument legato
section C legatos
Sordino layers

also Vi2's legato section C were also used at the same time as the other legatos.

also used were occasional staccs,trems and CB legato.


----------



## tripit (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Craig. Yeah I heard your demo, very nice. Nice guitar work too. 
That does help. I'm think I'm going to spilt it up between my 8 core and one of my PC slaves. Just got to make room.


----------



## artinro (Jul 10, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> On my 8 core I can load pretty much insane amounts of the library.



Thanks for the info, Craig. Is your 8 core a new Mac Pro (Nehalem i7 based), or is it an early 2008 model?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 10, 2009)

2007......first incarnation.


----------



## Ethos (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm trying to figure this out by reading through the manual and looking at the interface pics. 

Can you set the different articulations up as keyswitches? Also, is there a 64-bit version?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 11, 2009)

Andrew... Any news on more demos/videos?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 11, 2009)

Logicology @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> I'm trying to figure this out by reading through the manual and looking at the interface pics.
> 
> Can you set the different articulations up as keyswitches? Also, is there a 64-bit version?



Hi Logicology,

If you want to set up Key Switches, you can do that by use of Instruments Banks, whereby you can drop up to 127 different patches into an Instrument Bank (it's like a patch containing up to 127 patches) and either send program changes or set up Cubase/Nundo/Logic to transform Key Switches to program changes.

Here is a thread explaining it:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4383


@Christian,

Yes.. I intend on releasing more "naked" demos (I've been getting a lot of requests for that) where the examples are more exposed. I've been a little overwhelmed so sorry for the delay. Regarding screen capture videos.. that's a little tricker since I'm on PC and... but I'll try to get to that son too.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 11, 2009)

Great Andrew... The current naked demos are by far the most interesting in my view. 

The current demos would also be great without all the "extras" such as choirs, flutes, etc. 

In short, the more stuff with only the strings the better!


----------



## Stevie (Jul 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> Yes.. I intend on releasing more "naked" demos (I've been getting a lot of requests for that) where the examples are more exposed. I've been a little overwhelmed so sorry for the delay. Regarding screen capture videos.. that's a little tricker since I'm on PC and... but I'll try to get to that son too.



It's not tricky at all. There are some cool progs out there, even freeware.
Tell me if you need help.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 11, 2009)

Stevie @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> Thonex @ Sat Jul 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.. I intend on releasing more "naked" demos (I've been getting a lot of requests for that) where the examples are more exposed. I've been a little overwhelmed so sorry for the delay. Regarding screen capture videos.. that's a little tricker since I'm on PC and... but I'll try to get to that son too.
> ...



It's tricky for me... because my DAW is an older Dual Opteron using XP SP1 and all these new PC screen captures want SP2 and all sorts of Codecs I don't have. It's really silly. Because of Nuendo (which I have working with Video) I'm afraid to upgrade my codecs and whatnot because I know Nuendo is very picky with its video playback. It's really quite silly... I have a friend that has a Mac...


----------



## Stevie (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Thonex, haha, I understand. Running Nuendo here, too. And besides
Quicktime I have no other codecs installed, as well. My motto is: what you don't use for music should not be installed on a DAW 
I have this tool here on my USB Stick as portable version: http://camstudio.org/
It's completely slick and low on resources. Otherwise I would not use it.
It uses the default installed codecs of Windows.
You could convert it to quicktime/divx/h264 afterwards, though with some other tools like Avidemux (also freeware and it doesn't install codecs but uses its own libs).


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 13, 2009)

Curious if Ian,Colin and Andrew could chime in and give the specs on the PCs they used to play the LASS demos they did. Also, if you rendered it or were able to do realtime playback.

I want to build (1) kick ass PC to play the whole library for film score work, so voice count and realtime playback is essential.

If would kindly share your specs, that would be extremely helpful.

Thanks.

Mr. A.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 13, 2009)

Mr. Anxiety @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> Curious if Ian,Colin and Andrew could chime in and give the specs on the PCs they used to play the LASS demos they did. Also, if you rendered it or were able to do realtime playback.
> 
> I want to build (1) kick ass PC to play the whole library for film score work, so voice count and realtime playback is essential.
> 
> ...


\

Well... all my little demo ditties were real time. I believe Ian's was real time too. I also think Colins were not bounced either. I don't think he works that way (I could be wrong). Not sure about Craig's. I hate bouncing down... it's a real work flow killer for me. Some people don't mind it... I just prefer to spread the resources over a couple of computers. 

AK


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, realtime is the only way I could work.

How about some PC specs on your machines that you used?

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr. Anxiety @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Yes, realtime is the only way I could work.
> 
> How about some PC specs on your machines that you used?
> 
> ...



Hey John,

Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R Intel P35 LGA775 multi core DDR2, Intel CPU Core 2 Quad Q9450, 8gb Corsair 4096MB TwinX XMS2 6400 2 x 2048MB,
C:36gb(Raptor10k), D: Seagate 1TB ( 1000 GB ) Barracuda SATA II 300 32MB cache 7200rpm. WinXP 64bit

Running K3.5 beta in Bidule, 4 instances for LASS.
ok - I said earlier in this thread things were fine on 1 machine - but after extensive use in the last month of LASS running all legato as divis I am considering splitting it up over 2 of my slaves as Andrew suggests....
Things may improve with future builds of K3.5 but at the moment I'm finding that playing all 20 divis legato simultaneously is causing crackles running on 1 machine.

Of course you can always use the full mix legato, and running 5 full mix legatos simulatenously will be effortless on 1 machine, but for now I don't think the hardware is there yet for all divis on 1 machine. I don't know if the bottleneck is cpu or hard drive - a brand new top-end i7 machine may be able to cope I don't know, my LASS machine is over a year old....

For my demos yes I did end up with 1 bounce - vlns1&2 - the rest was real time.

Ian


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 14, 2009)

Ian, the bottleneck should be easy to check.... just run task manager and watch the CPU load (you can even watch the HD load there, but that's a bit more tricky) - everything below 80% should be fine. You should also check then if each of the cores used equally or if it is just one or two spiking if you get the crackles/hickups. And to me it sound from your setup and my experience that HDD is the bottleneck... how did you split the library up on the HDDs you got? All of it on one drive?

Would be greatly appreciated to have a bit more sureness and less myths about those 1 or 2 PCs stories.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I posted 4 new "naked" demos featuring improvised violas, sordinos, quicker legatos and trills. I've been getting a lot o requests for exposed demos and I think these suit the bill.

You can hear them at: http://audiobro.com/html/demos.html

Scroll down... the first new demo is called: *Violas Improvised (explained)*

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy shit Andrew.. the solo viola sounds great! Really, really good! 

The ensembles still sound too out of tune for my liking though. But I guess I'm a bit sensitive to this..

[edit] Still listening to the other demos...

[edit] Wonderful sordino... LOVE the high notes.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow those sordinos sound great.


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 14, 2009)

new demos = whoa o/~


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jul 14, 2009)

Andrew, 

The Con Sordino patches just totally blew me away. I'm gonna place my order now. Can't wait to hear the legato versions later...no, I mean, I can't wait to ACQUIRE the legato versions. :D 

Once again, hats off.

O


----------



## Thonex (Jul 14, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Wow those sordinos sound great.



Thanks Choco,

The sordinos are LASS's best kept secret. I can't get over their expressive range. 

@Christian,

That tuning stuff is the the secret ingredient to making it sound like real players :wink: 

Thanks for the compliments guys.


Cheers,

Andrew k


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 14, 2009)

wonderful.......


----------



## nikolas (Jul 14, 2009)

So glad that I already ordered LASS! Sordinos sound stunning! 

I have so many things in mind right now, on what to do with LASS!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 14, 2009)

nikolas @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> So glad that I already ordered LASS! Sordinos sound stunning!
> 
> I have so many things in mind right now, on what to do with LASS!


_
"I have so many things in mind right now, on what to do with LASS!"_

Whatever you do... be gentle and kind to her


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 14, 2009)

Andrew, how is the shipping to Europe going?
Is 20 July still good?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonderful Andrew. Looking forward to my copy arriving late in the month.

Rob


----------



## Thonex (Jul 14, 2009)

Just reminding people that there are new demos on the site. I'm wondering if I should post a new thread?


@Pedro



Pedro Camacho @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Andrew, how is the shipping to Europe going?
> Is 20 July still good?



Hi Pedro,

The shipping looks like it's going to be a few days late (out of my control)... but I believe still the week of the 20th... more like the 24th (the day after my birthday :roll: ). And FedEx international priority... with good tracking!!

Thanks for your patience.

Cheers,

Andrew k


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Pietro (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Andy for the new demoes.

I'm showing symptoms similar to Nikolas :D. Millions of ideas of what I want to do with this library. I'm excited!

I'll be ordering this week, I'll contact you directly in regards of a special shipping request. As strange as it may sound, I don't want it to come too early, because I'll be on vacation .

- Piotr


----------



## artinro (Jul 14, 2009)

Andrew, the new demos sound great. I'm so glad you're working on legato sordinos for later this year too. This is excellent news.


----------



## Hannesdm (Jul 14, 2009)

Amazing! 8) 

Little remark:
I hear an abrupt jump in volume at the ending of the solo violin in the fast legato demo, and at the ending of the solo cello in the normal legato demo.
Is thaò    ¨ój    ¨ók    ¨ól    ¨óm


----------



## synthetic (Jul 14, 2009)

Fabulous. Are there any staccato sords or just sustains/legato?


----------



## IvanP (Jul 14, 2009)

Great new demos, Andrew!

I'm so glad I ordered it! love the raw sound in the fast demos and the violas timbre  

If you could find a little time to do an arpeggiando demo.... 

Thks, 

Iván


----------



## synthetic (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm burning a CD of all the LASS demos to listen to in the car. Excited.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm wondering now why not or when you are starting every post on V.I. with "Hi, Andrew Keresztes here" in the future :D

However - I've got a question, too: how much (and even better if: which) verb was put on the new demos additionally to their original hall sound?


----------



## dannthr (Jul 14, 2009)

Andrew, what if you play a note with the trill script that is not in the designated key? Key of Eb and you play an F#?


----------



## shakuman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Andrew.
Please keep the sale run until 30th of july..BTW before I press buy now button is there a custome microtuner option ? such Chris hein microtuner script.

Shakuman.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy mother of god. You're killing me here. I'm tapped out, and yet...these...are.....the best I've heard.

Ummm...need your house painted?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind words!!  



Hannesdm @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Amazing! 8)
> 
> Little remark:
> I hear an abrupt jump in volume at the ending of the solo violin in the fast legato demo, and at the ending of the solo cello in the normal legato demo.
> Is that programmed, or is that the patch itself?



Hi Hannesdm, 
I think that may be a combination of the loop point (on solo instruments I try to make it sound like a re-bow) and CC movement resulting in a little dip in the lower dynamics of solo instruments. This could have probably been done better with slower CC1 movement.



Peter Alexander @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> divisi sordino violins, violas, and cellos in the same organization?
> 
> Violins
> A - sordino
> ...



Hi Peter,

This is correct.



synthetic @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Fabulous. Are there any staccato sords or just sustains/legato?



There are no staccato sords. Just sustains. The legatos are planned for release later this yeas for all sections and divisis... except not first chair.




PolarBear @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> I'm wondering now why not or when you are starting every post on V.I. with "Hi, Andrew Keresztes here" in the future :D
> 
> However - I've got a question, too: how much (and even better if: which) verb was put on the new demos additionally to their original hall sound?



Hehe... thanks for spelling my last name correctly!! :lol: 

For the last set of demos, (and pretty much my standard way of operating) I run my orchestral stuff through 2 lexicons. 1 with a stage sound the other with a longer tail. But that's just me.... some may or may not like my reverb sound.. but LASS is (by design) supposed to be used with your reverb of preference.



dannthr @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Andrew, what if you play a note with the trill script that is not in the designated key? Key of Eb and you play an F#?



Good question. When you play a note outside of the key you are in, it will play a 1/2 step trill. Unless you put it to Major or Minor mode.. in which case it will always play either a whole step or half step trill respectively.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Ed (Jul 14, 2009)

So totally awesome.

You're gonna sell a ton!


----------



## lydianchromaticconcept (Jul 14, 2009)

i'm not kidding! the sordino demo gave me goosebumps!


----------



## lydianchromaticconcept (Jul 14, 2009)

stupid trill question:

if you press keyswitch for C major trills and then play an Eb, what happens?


----------



## nikolas (Jul 14, 2009)

In order to avoid confusion over your last name you could shorten it and lengthen the name of LASS instead: "Hi! This is A.K. From Los Angeles Studio Strrrrrrrings" or something! 

I actually have plenty of questions, all solvable the minute I get my hands on LASS, so I'm restraining myself from questioning you again and again... 

BTW, YAY on Fedex and yay on the 24th (4 days delay is notin man!)


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 14, 2009)

And I thought LASS did not have any sordinos lol. Evem more worth it then 

Count with me for LASS 2 (sordino everything).

LASS 2 ideas:

Make a full library in Sul tasto AND (perhaps even more important for now) Sul Ponticello.

Sul Ponticello is not only for tremolos, you can make wonderful with piano legato sul ponticello.

There is no library yet with this!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 14, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> And I thought LASS did not have any sordinos lol. Evem more worth it then
> 
> Count with me for LASS 2 (sordino everything).
> 
> ...



You know... a little insider information... Sul tasto is great... but it's pretty much 1 dynamic. I found it to be far less expressive than sordinos during my tests.. so sultasto fell of the list.


----------



## tripit (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn Andrew, the sords are rocking! I'm absolutely thrilled.. and now I'm no longer sore at you for making me buy another new hard drive :mrgreen: 

The Viola chair is fantastic - can't wait to get my hands on this fine LASS.


----------



## shakuman (Jul 15, 2009)

shakuman @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Hi Andrew.
> Please keep the sale runing until 30th of july..BTW before I press buy now button is there a custome microtuner option ? such Chris hein microtuner script.
> 
> Shakuman.



Is there a response Andrew!

Shakuman.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 15, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jul 15 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ Tue Jul 14 said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought LASS did not have any sordinos lol. Evem more worth it then
> ...




I really disagree. One thing is sordino, another is sul tasto. Sure they have a similar sound but they are different.

Sul ponticello, on the other hand, is really different and no one ever did it.


----------



## veetguitar (Jul 15, 2009)

> Sul ponticello, on the other hand, is really different and no one ever did it.
> Not true Vsl has it in orchestral strings 1 (7 articulations)


----------



## Ethos (Jul 15, 2009)

(First of all, I already ordered LASS to get the discount. Can't wait)

Using violins as an example, is there any reason why one might choose to layer each section of the violins separately instead of using the full section patch?

[edit]: assuming it is a unison passage.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks to those demos, I think everyone on this board will be able to pronounce your last name.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 15, 2009)

Logicology @ Wed Jul 15 said:


> (First of all, I already ordered LASS to get the discount. Can't wait)
> 
> Using violins as an example, is there any reason why one might choose to layer each section of the violins separately instead of using the full section patch?



Absolutely.

The Full Mix patches don't give you the kind of independent control you can get from layering the different divisi ensembles. Here is an example of some of the things that *can* be done with layering that can't with the full mix:

1) independent CC control of each divisi layer
2) independent delay and humanization of each divisi layer
3) independent tuning of each divisi layer using the tuning script
4) independent panning control of each divisi layer
5) independent EQ control of each divisi layer
6) independent reverb sends amount of each divisi layer

Now, while you can add CC control, delay and humanizaton, tuning, paning, EQ and reverb to the Full mix... you are only doing so to a single Full Mix patch and it's not the same as doing it independently amongst the different layers.

Depending on your setting, the difference between the Full Mix and layered divisi sections can range between subtle to drastic.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Pietro (Jul 15, 2009)

Divisi and layering is definitively one of the biggest strengths of this library.

I'm glad to have ordered it .

- Piotr


----------



## Ethos (Jul 15, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jul 15 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> The Full Mix patches don't give you the kind of independent control you can get from layering the different divisi ensembles. Here is an example of some of the things that *can* be done with layering that can't with the full mix:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the concise answer! I can't wait to get LASS. I think it solved a problem that I didn't even know I had. I've been wondering why all my ewqlso compositions were all beginning to sound the same. I feel like with LASS I will be able to focus more on intricate parts. Thanks!

Where will the DVDs ship from? I'm trying to estimate which day I should completely clear my schedule


----------



## Ed (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzl86dWyj_U


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 16, 2009)

AudioBro needs a favicon! (The small icon that shows up in the browser for each page)

http://lois.co.uk/web-design/articles/favicons.asp


May I suggest a cello?


----------



## Justus (Jul 16, 2009)

Just came back from holiday and listened to your new demos.
I still love the sound! The first string library with goosebump guaranty!!!


----------



## Unison (Jul 16, 2009)

*1st and 2nd violins the same in LASS*

Hi Andrew,

The new demos sound really promising!

If this has been asked already, please discard.
But I wondered one thing reading the user guide pdf. 

You state that "Derived from Violins I, Violins II are panned to a 2nd violin’s orchestral perspective and programmed to avoid phasing issues with the 1st violins."

Would you be able to tell how this deriving/programming has been done, and how for instance to avoid the two 1st chair violins (which I understand is essentially the same player panned differently) wont become a audible "problem".

Maybe the beta testers could give some testimony as to how working with 1st and second violins come out?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 16, 2009)

i don't know if I can leak the trade secret here but there are no phasing problems because of some slick trickery. 2nd violins work as well as the first and never sound the same on the same note.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 16, 2009)

Perhaps Andrew "melodyned" everything a half step up. (and used Ab for both the "new" A and G).

Anyway if he did it this way it will work perfectly.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 16, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jul 16 said:


> Perhaps Andrew "melodyned" everything a half step up. (and used Ab for both the "new" A and G).
> 
> Anyway if he did it this way it will work perfectly.



No real trickery.

Just creative mapping, panning and stereo modeling. The benefit about doing it this way is that once you load Vlns I in... Vlns II basically take no more RAM 8) 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 16, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Jul 16 said:


> ... Vlns II basically take no more RAM 8)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew K



Now that sounds nice!  

Mahlon


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 16, 2009)

Andrew - stop on your posts giving us always the RIGHT answer - makes us wish we had our purchased copy yesterday. Next time someone asks a question - just say 'I don't know' - wait for your freaking copy!!!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 18, 2009)

you have to load each articulation but as stated earlier in the thread you can create a multi which allows for keyswitching through all articulations so you can play it as a full virtual instrument.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 18, 2009)

When creating this bank switching to create multiple articulations within Kontakt - do we lose the use of controllers when switching between several articulations?

.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack, i am going to let Andrew answer that one. My guess is everything will work fine but Andrew would be the authority. 

Dexter, Since all articulations use different samples each would not share besides a few which do share the same sample pool like legatos and expressive sustains.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Sat Jul 18 said:


> When creating this bank switching to create multiple articulations within Kontakt - do we lose the use of controllers when switching between several articulations?
> 
> .



Hi Jack,

That's a good question. I think Nickie wrote a Multi Script that deals with this, although I have to say that I haven't tested her script since I'm not really a "Key Switching" type guy. But she talks about it here in this thread (around middle of Page 2 of the thread): http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... c&start=35

Here is what Nickie said:



Nickie Fønshauge @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> My *Continuity Program Changer* multiscript is now done. It should work with K2.2.* and K3.*. If you use the .nkm multi (this doesn't require the *ShowMultiScript* flag to be set in the Windows Registry/the equivalent procedure on Mac) you must load it before any other multi; you cannot, for unknown reasons, merge it into an existing multi. The *...(KSE)* file is for use in *Nils' KScript Editor 1.3.1*+, whereas the *...(KSP)* file can be pasted directly into Kontakt's multiscript editor, in which case it is necessary to set the *ShowMultiScript* flag in the Windows Registry/the equivalent procedure on Mac.
> 
> The script keeps track of the CC's (Except CC#127), Channel AT and PW, that have been used since loadtime/engine restart and resends their last value each time a PC is received.
> 
> ...



Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 19, 2009)

Greetings Andrew,

Thanks for the reply. I’m not in front of my rig right now but I don’t really remember if the Bank Switching is saved as a multi or not.

So paraphrasing Nickie’s statement (which presupposes more knowledge than I currently have of Kontakt) we would: 

- Paste the Continuity Program Changer script (link embedded in Nickie's statement) into Kontakt’s Multiscript Editor 
- (for us Mac users) perform the equivalent of setting ShowMultiScript flag in the Windows Registry – _knowing the Mac procedure would be helpful._
- This allows us to resend the most recent CC value after every PC (Program Change). I’m not sure what ‘Channel AT and PW’ mean. She refers to this in her 2nd paragraph. 
- Furthermore, she says we could use this script to convert CC’s to a PC in order to perform Bank Changes.

I hope I’m reading all this correctly. 
Even better, when things slow down for you perhaps you could create and post an example of one of these so we could use it to base our own Bank Switches on. But right now we all hope you spend your time getting out the product, creating the videos and doing some private demos for some big time customers.

We all wish you all the success in the world. 

.


----------



## FireGS (Jul 19, 2009)

Just curious, but who will be doing the actual shipping? Will it be yourself, Andrew? Or do you have a distribution house doing it for you? Also, for those that paid for the fast shipping, are we looking at overnight delivery? Or like.. 2-3 days? 

/impatient


----------



## tripit (Jul 19, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Jul 19 said:


> I’m not sure what ‘Channel AT and PW’ mean. She refers to this in her 2nd paragraph.
> 
> .



Channel AT is "after touch" (not all controllers have it) and PW is "pitch wheel".


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Tripit 

.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 19, 2009)

FireGS @ Sun Jul 19 said:


> Just curious, but who will be doing the actual shipping? Will it be yourself, Andrew? Or do you have a distribution house doing it for you? Also, for those that paid for the fast shipping, are we looking at overnight delivery? Or like.. 2-3 days?
> 
> /impatient



All shipping is FedEx Express with tracking number.

We're doing the shipping. It's too complicated to have fulfillment service do it for us during the launch.

Thanks for your patience.

Andrew K


----------



## lee (Jul 20, 2009)

tripit @ Sun Jul 19 said:


> Jack Weaver @ Sun Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not sure what ‘Channel AT and PW’ mean. She refers to this in her 2nd paragraph.
> ...



I believe there´s also a difference between polyphonic AT, where every single key on your controller can send different AT pressure, and monophonic AT, where you get the same AT for all notes, although you press the keys differently.

/Johnny


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 20, 2009)

Thonex @ Sun Jul 19 said:


> FireGS @ Sun Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, but who will be doing the actual shipping? Will it be yourself, Andrew? Or do you have a distribution house doing it for you? Also, for those that paid for the fast shipping, are we looking at overnight delivery? Or like.. 2-3 days?
> ...




sooo is it out yet? the week of july 20th 09 was the deadline for the prerelease sale. 
which is this week... any official date for start of shipping?


----------



## tripit (Jul 20, 2009)

lee @ Mon Jul 20 said:


> tripit @ Sun Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Weaver @ Sun Jul 19 said:
> ...



Yes, channel AT is applied across the entire midi channel, regardless of the note pressed. Polyphonic AT, which is even more rare as a feature for controllers, does each note individually. Polyphonic AT never really took off as a feature. It was costly both in controllers and in choking up the midi bandwidth with info.


----------



## tripit (Jul 20, 2009)

gsilbers @ Mon Jul 20 said:


> Thonex @ Sun Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> > FireGS @ Sun Jul 19 said:
> ...




sooo is it out yet? the week of july 20th 09 was the deadline for the prerelease sale. 
whiò"   ©W"   ©X"   ©Y"   ©Z"   ©["   ©\"   ©]"   ©^"   ©_"   ©`"   ©a"   ©b"   ©c"   ©d"   ©e"   ©f"   ©g"   ©h"   ©i"


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon Jul 20 said:


> weeeee, cant wait for the shipping. did the KP 3.5 make it in the release, since it's been released earlier?



K3.5 made it into the release insofar as the new Kontakt Player 3 really is Player 3.5.

But... if you already own K3, you can upgrade to K3.5 for free in Kontakt: Help>Launch Service Center.

Shipping looks like it will begin on July 24th.

Because of popular requests, the Pre Order sale has been extended to July 25th.

Thanks guys!!!

Cheers,

Andrew k


----------



## Jaap (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh I love you for that :D My money is coming probably tommorow and was already starting to sweat haha


----------



## dannthr (Jul 20, 2009)

Two questions, Andrew, one of which was probably answered.

I didn't see any info on the site, but somehow I feel this question might've been answered. Did you sample basses with the C extender? 

Also, while I'm very interested in the KP3 player, did you still have plans for the Legacy K2.2.3 samples, and if so, what are going to be the major differences with that version?

What features will be missing, etc? (besides the 64bit, since that's a given)


----------



## Stevie (Jul 21, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Jul 21 said:


> K3.5 made it into the release insofar as the new Kontakt Player 3 really is Player 3.5.
> 
> But... if you already own K3, you can upgrade to K3.5 for free in Kontakt: Help>Launch Service Center.
> 
> ...



That's great news Andrew! Very generous to extend the pre sale order!


----------



## Stevie (Jul 21, 2009)

dannthr @ Tue Jul 21 said:


> Also, while I'm very interested in the KP3 player, did you still have plans for the Legacy K2.2.3 samples, and if so, what are going to be the major differences with that version?
> 
> (besides the 64bit, since that's a given)



As far as I know libraries are not encoded for Kontakt Player 2 anymore.
So I guess the same applies for K2. Not 100% sure, though.


----------



## Blackster (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally I still made it in time and placed my order a few minutes ago !! 

Oh boy, because of some paypal-trouble I guessed I would miss the pre-order deal. Many thanks to Andrew for lengthen the pre-order period !! o/~ =o


----------



## Stevie (Jul 21, 2009)

We don't know, Andrew didn't mention anything on that. But if he mentioned doing a Kontakt 2 version, then he possibly doesn't get them encoded by NI and will put the samples on DVD like that. BTW, Project SAM stuff is encoded, too.


----------



## dannthr (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, he said EXACTLY that:



Thonex @ Sun Jan 11 said:


> Niah @ Sun Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> > This looks very promising Thonex, I'm looking forward to it.
> ...



And it doesn't matter AT ALL that Project SAM's libraries are in encoded containers--it has absolutely NO relevance on whether or not someone can create a sampled instrument with Kontakt 2.

When developers CREATE sample libraries, they USE Kontakt, that's what it's for! Yes, it's also used to PLAY back Kontakt Instruments, AND has increased functionality over the Kontakt Player and the old Kompakt system--but that doesn't mean it can't be used to create sample libraries and just because Andrew has Native-Instruments encode LASS for the Kontakt Player 3 doesn't mean he can't, if he so chooses, create Kontakt 2 patches for Legacy users, he went so far as to say he would be highly inclined to do so.

So stop arguing that it's out of his hands--it's not--NI can't stop him from creating patches for Kontakt 2.2.3 users as much as they can't stop ME from creating a patch for Kontakt 2 users and above.

My question isn't whether or not he can, it's clear he can, my question was concerned with feature loss.

There have been several advancements in the switch to Kontakt 3 (not just 64bit, but also the sample limit for zones, etc, etc) as well as changes made with the KSP scripting, and I just wanted to know what kind of feature loss we could expect.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 21, 2009)

dannthr @ Tue Jul 21 said:


> PLUS, Andrew said he was going to release a special Kontakt 2.2.3 version for legacy users like myself.



I did say that... on a case by case basis... and it won't be supported beyond that. BUT... I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend that you upgrade to K3.5 or use the K3 Player that comes with LASS as opposed to K2.2.4. LASS works much better on K3.5 than K2.4. It's not just a RAM thing, the whole DFD engine was rewritten, and LASS's multi-dynamic patches are handled much better in K3.5 than K2.2.4. 

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## dannthr (Jul 21, 2009)

Whew, thank you, Andrew! I fully intend to upgrade, frankly, but I'm in the midst of a project and while I dig adding libraries mid project, I don't dig venturing out into software upgrade land mid-project.

As far as the Player goes, I'm definitely willing to give it a go, I just know it's going to mean an amendment (for the better or worse, can't say yet) to my workflow.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan, 

by the Project SAM example I wanted to show you, that it's not so unusual that stuff gets encoded by NI. I'm actually not arguing, I was just saying that you can't encode NKX and NKC
with Kontakt. That's it. And if you read my first post carefully I also stated, that I wasn't 100% sure about Kontakt 2.

Geez, chill....

@Andrew: so I take the samples on LASS are freely accessible and not encoded as a sample container? Would be nice indeed.


----------



## dannthr (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, originally, though you admitted it as an error, you said NKI.

But then you contended that it would need to be encoded into a container by Native-Instruments, and I just couldn't see my way around that assertion.

I just didn't see how it would.

Plus, if you have the old Project SAM stuff, then you'd know, it is definitely NKIs and uncontained samples.


But back to being school-boy excited about LASS...

How about those basses? Was an extender used or nay?

I remember the first time I fell in love with a fair lass...


----------



## Stevie (Jul 21, 2009)

Of course I admitted it, it was a typo. Why shouldn't I admit if I was wrong?
Well, every library that is bundled with KP is 
encoded as NKX and NKC. And AFAIK Andrew was waiting for NI to finish the KP3.5.
Otherwise he could have released the library way earlier.
So it was just a logical conclusion based on the facts.

Anyway, looking forward to LASS =o


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jul 22, 2009)

dannthr @ Tue Jul 21 said:


> Whew, thank you, Andrew! I fully intend to upgrade, frankly, but I'm in the midst of a project and while I dig adding libraries mid project, I don't dig venturing out into software upgrade land mid-project.


You don't really have to upgrade in the normal way. When you get K3, you get to keep K2. So while you would still be installing new software, you don't need to replace what's currently working for you.


----------



## dannthr (Jul 22, 2009)

hmmmm, interesting


----------



## Thonex (Jul 23, 2009)

tfishbein82 @ Wed Jul 22 said:


> You don't really have to upgrade in the normal way. When you get K3, you get to keep K2. So while you would still be installing new software, you don't need to replace what's currently working for you.



Yes.. this is correct.

Thanks for explaining this tfishbein82


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 24, 2009)

sooo... did it start shipping yet? its the 24!!! >8o


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 24, 2009)

Andrew started shipping domestic and foreign today. He will continue tomorrow.


----------



## tripit (Jul 24, 2009)

=o


----------



## nikolas (Jul 24, 2009)

I got an e-mail from fedex! YAY! (BTW, expected shipping date the 25th and expected arrival on the 28th!!??!?!? If done I will honestly paypal/donate the fedex difference from USPS to Andrew! :D)


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 25, 2009)

WOW MINE IS COMING


----------



## IvanP (Jul 25, 2009)

SO IS MINE!!!!!

Damn I still have to figure out which Mac, card, DAC I'll be buying!!!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 25, 2009)

No Fedex email here either. 

.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 25, 2009)

Me neither, but placed the order a few days ago, so I expect it will come :mrgreen:


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 25, 2009)

"No fed-ex email yet "

"No Fedex email here either"

"Me neither"

*There isn't any string library.*


----------



## Stevie (Jul 25, 2009)

Jaap @ Sat Jul 25 said:


> Me neither, but placed the order a few days ago, so I expect it will come :mrgreen:



Hey Jaap, mine is shipping. If I have mine earlier than you, we can stick to that
Skype experiment I told ya, LOL >8o


----------



## tripit (Jul 25, 2009)

No tracking here either


----------



## Ethos (Jul 25, 2009)

No tracking # for me either.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 25, 2009)

I can`t wait for the first custumer demos!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Andrew. I got the email tracking you sent (appreciate the extra work) - I am sure you have nothing to do right now but also Fed-ex's job :D 


Fed-ex flew over Utah from Ca to their main way station in Memphis :cry: - but good things come to those who wait (tues it will be here.)

Next Fri by noon LASS will be on my first 3.5 min project - Looking forward to learning it quick.

Is there an 'update' to the manual for DL - or is the prelim one you pre-released a few weeks ago still close enough.

I never read manuals but with the schedule next week this may be a break from tradition for me.


Really looking forward to this Library Andrew.


Rob


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 25, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Sat Jul 25 said:


> ....Fed-ex flew over Utah from Ca to their main way station in Memphis :cry: - but good things come to those who wait (tues it will be here.)
> 
> Rob



Ah haaaa; if I run out to the office, I may be able pilfer yours. Mmmwwha ha haaa.... :twisted: 

Yep, no tracking number here yet either.

Mahlon
FedEx Multimedia Production
Memphis, TN


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2009)

HI Guys,

For many early US customers, it's probable that the FedEx shipment has already gone out. For some reason, the auto email notifications are working with the foreign shipments, however, there seems to have been a snafu for domestic email notifications. I got the email notification that it went out.. so I'll have to forward it to manually :roll: 

Stay tuned....

Heh... you may get the package before the email... how funny would that be... not. :oops: 

AK


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll bet there's some struggling young college student/composer in LA that would love to be your fulfillment department.

.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Sat Jul 25 said:


> I'll bet there's some struggling young college student/composer in LA that would love to be your fulfillment department.
> 
> .



You now need a degree in astrophysics to run these fedex thingies...


----------



## EMPscoring (Jul 25, 2009)

Just received my email from Fedex for overnight - thanks Andrew!!!! Cannot wait to do amazing things with an amazing product.

Cheers!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 25, 2009)

OK - I stand corrected:

I'll bet there's some struggling grad student student in atrophysics in LA that would love to be your fulfillment department. 

.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok.. most of the US people that have ordered before July 21 should have gotten the FedEx tracking number, but there were a few I wasn't able to get to yet.. but those will be coming lster notight.

Tanks for your patience.

BTW... those who ordered domestically before July 21 should be getting their copy Monday or Tuesday.

Thanks,

AK


----------



## tripit (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for forwarding the tracking info Andrew.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 25, 2009)

I really doubt I will have LASS on Monday/Tuesday (Germany), although the FedEx check is telling me so! Can this be true, is FedEx that fast? I don't trust that Cast Away movie...


----------



## careyford (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope he has a pile to send out. It be a real shame if we all talked a good game and then flaked out. Click buy people! (Still waiting for my fedex email...)

Richard


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you so much Andrew for helping sort out the delivery logistics!

-Peter


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 25, 2009)

Thnaks Andrew. Really appreciate your forwarding tracking numbers. Got the tracking number this afternoon, and LASS is already at sorting facility in Memphis.

Mahlon


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2009)

Mahlon @ Sat Jul 25 said:


> Thnaks Andrew. Really appreciate your forwarding tracking numbers. Got the tracking number this afternoon, and LASS is already at sorting facility in Memphis.
> 
> Mahlon



Yeah... sorry about the tracking snafu. The good news is I think I forwarded all the domestic tracking numbers... the foreign tracking numbers never had the glitch the domestic ones did.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## nikolas (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevie @ Sun Jul 26 said:


> I really doubt I will have LASS on Monday/Tuesday (Germany), although the FedEx check is telling me so! Can this be true, is FedEx that fast? I don't trust that Cast Away movie...


Actually Fedex also told me that I would get LASS by Tuesday (!!!!) which seems highly unlikely, but if they do deliver on such a short notice: well... YAY! :D


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 26, 2009)

I think there never been such a cult around a library. Andrew must feel happy for his work.

Definitely there was a time before LASS and a time AFTER Lass.

Why I say this? Because in history book the post LASS period also was the period post K3.5 and when the 64 bit world was finally more stable.

Can't wait to test LASS ))


----------



## hbuus (Jul 26, 2009)

Pssssst, FedEx: If you accidentially deliver one of these guys' LASS-package to me, I promise you won't hear any complaints - at least from me! 

/Henrik


----------



## garylionelli (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got mine. Most impressed with the Legato Speed patches, where controller 83 controls the speed of the portamento. Really great to work with after having only 2 choices of speed with VSL. Amazing how fast it allows you to input a line without having to tweak it to death...

And the legato note transitions are spot-on. No dips in volume, just perfect. Great job Andrew...


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 26, 2009)

Can't wait to hear some user generated demos.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 26, 2009)

garylionelli @ Sun Jul 26 said:


> Just got mine. Most impressed with the Legato Speed patches, where controller 83 controls the speed of the portamento. Really great to work with after having only 2 choices of speed with VSL. Amazing how fast it allows you to input a line without having to tweak it to death...
> 
> And the legato note transitions are spot-on. No dips in volume, just perfect. Great job Andrew...



Thanks Gary.

I still "hear" things... but at some point you have to release a Version 1.0 :lol: Otherwise I'd be tweaking forever... which I probably will anyway...

AK


----------



## audiophobic (Jul 27, 2009)

"Yay!" got my copy of LASS at 9:30am this morning here in the UK. Installing now...

Thanks Andrew for an excellent service. I'll post my initial experiences very soon. I've got a show starting in the Edinburgh Festival next week, score all done but I can tell I may be tempted to redo it all with LASS!

thanks again

Andy


----------



## Hannesdm (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine also arrived today! 8) 
Can't wait to test it out!


----------



## synth1pro (Jul 27, 2009)

My copy has arrived here in the UK also. I just had enough time to install it and play a few notes - sounds great so far! On my way to a gig now, but I have a feeling I'm going to have a late night with a fair lass tonight... 8)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 27, 2009)

synth1pro @ Mon Jul 27 said:


> My copy has arrived here in the UK also. I just had enough time to install it and play a few notes - sounds great so far! On my way to a gig now, but I have a feeling I'm going to have a late night with a fair lass tonight... 8)




Synthpro1 - TMI :shock: :oops: 


My copy is on the truck for delivery - one day early. Nice surprise.


----------

